

Play "Colossal Cave Adventure" via Voice Commands - sfraser
http://610dearben.com/
A friend of mine has put this site up - it's the old Colossal Cave Adventure driven via speech recognition. I tried it over Skype and it worked fairly well - interesting concept.
======
rapples
You can call 610-DEAR-BEN (610.332.7236) or Skype "sixtendearben" to play this
Voice Controlled Adventure Game.

